# low-light plants in high light?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

my tank is a 15 gallon, planted with the following species:

-2 echinodorus bleheri
-2 java fern
-2 anubias barteri
-2 anubias afzelli
-3 dwarf sag [i think, they were potted in with something else. here's a link to pics: http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b41/juliesgotagun/?action=view&current=Photo138.jpg
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b41/juliesgotagun/?action=view&current=Photo142.jpg
-a whole bunch of anacharis/elodea stems.

i dose with flourish twice weekly and flourish excel on a daily basis.

now, some of these are low-light plants. i had a plain 15-watt, 10000K strip light on there before. now i've upgraded to a 55-watt 8000K power compact. which of my plants will be severely affected by this? i realize it is fairly high lighting, going from 1 wpg to 3.4ish wpg.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trashion:
You did good on that tank!



trashion said:


> now i've upgraded to a 55-watt 8000K power compact.


I cannot relate directly to the 8000K bulb but I have 260W of power compact with 3-10000K bulbs and 1-7100K bulb.

I have had anubias barteri tied to wood near the surface with a fertilizer dosing protocol similar to the one which you described.

The growth and health of the anubias barteri was astonishing.

TR


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your list seems fine plantwise. It may take 2 weeks for them to fully adapt but should have no problems from the plants themselves. Now if you are not adding co2.........................


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

well, i'm getting the jungle co2 fizz factory today when i go to work--i realize it's not the best, but i have no access to yeast, etc, unless i make special trips. and as a college student in a tiny dorm room who relies on buses for all transport, that's a bit out of the question. so i'm gonna pick that up today. should i use that AND the excel, or what?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Both would be fine. As far as yeast goes, every supermarket or bake shop has it.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't mean to threadjack, but, is it ok to dose twice a week with Flourish? I'm always affraid of overdosing and affecting my snails and shrimp.
Also, how much of the Flourish Excel are you dosing? I also dose 1ml daily. 10 gallon, also.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

about 1 ml. and it's in my 15 gallon. i haven't seen any negative effects coming from the twice-weekly doses of flourish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Overdosing does not hurt (use common sense with the previous statement). A waterchange will remove excess at the end of the week. Many use this method (called the Estimative Index or E.I.)


----------

